# Gravel-Touren im Teuto bei Bielefeld



## linne (25. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

gibt es hier Leute, die Lust auf gemeinsame Graveltouren im Raum Bielefeld haben? Gerne kann es dabei durch den Teuto zwischen Detmold und Halle gehen.
Ich fahre bisher immer alleine und würde mich gerne anschliessen oder etwas aufziehen. Interesse?

Beste Grüße
Linne


----------



## Felki (5. Februar 2022)

Hi Linne, 

fahre auch immer alleine. Gerne auch im Teuto. Bin ab und zu zur Schwedenschanze hoch. 
Sofern Du noch suchst, wie kommen wir zusammen? 

Grüße 
Felix aus Gellershagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

